# DIY Rod / Utility Rack for under Truck Topper - Welding Project



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

I wanted a fishing rod rack for my topper, but I didn't want to drill any holes in it. I looked for products in stores and on-line and didn't find a thing.
So..... I came up with this idea. Welding is required, but maybe this will give someone an idea on design and use wood or PVC. Anyway......
The best part about this rack, is the fact that it is strong enough to use as a utility rack. I hang groceries, hunting gear, clothes, lantern, etc... on it. Love this thing. It's my 4th one that I built over the years (my friends wanted one in theirs too). Check it out!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Good project, great instructions


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice job and instructions. I like the whole set up!

be


----------



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

brownegg said:


> Nice job and instructions. I like the whole set up!
> 
> be


THANKS!


----------

